# Nicks redfish roundup



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Anyone know of a website with info on this years roundup ????? I have found everything but 2012.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

if your thinking of fishing it...just go hand your money to blake and wes nelson! Ive never fished it but from what ive heard its a great tourny


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

I don't think the 2012 info is up yet. Try giving them a call. They are always very helpful. Maybe they will email you a brochure or something.


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

Cool tournament!


----------



## eddiem84 (Nov 3, 2010)

It's a really fun tournament, I don't think they have posted anything yet. I do know that they moved the date up this year, May 19 maybe? I've fished it the last two years and am friends with Trey Nick, if you have any specific questions I'll try and answer them.


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

How much is the entry fee? Where is it based?


----------



## eddiem84 (Nov 3, 2010)

fsu alex said:


> How much is the entry fee? Where is it based?


It's based out of Nick's Seafood Restaurant in Basin Bayou. Not sure on entry fee, think it was $150/boat (2 man teams) last year.


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

Ok thanks


----------

